# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Si të bëjmë një mp3 nga radio e internetit në Ubuntu

## rachi

He mor linuxa, qelllimi i ketij tutoriali eshte qe te rekordojme TopAlbaniaRadio per 2 ore, ta kthejme ne formatin mp3 dhe pasaj e hedhim ne mp3-player dhe e ndigjojme kur ikim perjashta.

Tani para se te filloni eshte mire ta keni ubuntun gati nga ana e multimedias, dhe per kete qellim une ndjek kete lidhjen ketu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683
Thjesht ndiq komandat ne terminal dhe je ok.
Tani skripti:

hap nje text editor,mu me pelqen gedit, dmth ke terminali shtyp gedit pasaj shkruj si me poshte:

#!/bin/bash
#linja siper i tregon shellit se cfare programi duhet te perdori per ta zbatuar skriptin

# nje skript i thjesht per te regjistruar 2 ore nga top albania radio 

mplayer -vc null -vo null -ao pcm:fast:waveheader:file=tar.wav "http://tar.serverroom.us:9078/" &
#linja me larte e rkordon streamin me mplayer dhe & e ben skriptin qe te eci ne prapvije 

sleep 2h #kjo tregon se per sa koha dua te rekordohet, ate e ndryshon sipas interesit, psh 1h, 15m, 45s e keshtu

kill $! # kjo e ndalon programin pas 2 oresh dhe ti do kesh nje file tar.wav ne direktorine tende

------------------------------------------------------
#le ta kthejme tar.wav ne tar.mp3. kodi si me poshte
for i in *.wav; do
 if [ -e "$i" ]; then
   tar=`basename "$i" .wav`
   lame -h -b 192 "$i" "$tar.mp3"
 fi
done
#kodi qe te pastrojme tar.wav qe sna duhet me
rm tar.wav

#edhe kaq, tani e ke gati file te direktoria jote 

Ktu mbaron dhe skripti, tani kete a save me nje emer, psh mplscript ke direktorija jote. Pastaj mos harro se duhet ti japesh te drejta executive me komanden chmod 755 mplscript dhe scriptin e fillon ne shell thjesht duke shtypur ./mplscript

hapi tjeter ne zhvillimin e skriptit do jete qe ta bejme te filloj automatikisht kur ndezim kompjuterin ose ne nje ore te caktuar, ne nje dite te caktuar. Kjo per heres tjeter se tani skam me kohe, ose nanji linux head ktu ti japi po deshi.

Ta
Koli

----------


## rachi

tani perdorim programin sox qe tia rrisim kualitetin dhe cilesine e tingullit. 
Kodi si me poshte:
#permiresimi i zerit duke perdorur programin sox
sox tar.wav -n stat > stats 2>&1 || exit 1
VOL=$(grep 'Volume' stats | sed 's/^.*[ \t]//')
sox -v $VOL tar.wav tari.wav || exit 1
rm tar.wav


tani ja shtojme skriptit tone dhe na del si me poshte

#!/bin/bash
#linja siper i tregon shellit se cfare programi duhet te perdori per ta zbatuar skriptin, ne radtin tone eshte i famshi bash.

# nje skript i thjesht per te regjistruar 2 ore nga top albania radio

mplayer -vc null -vo null -ao pcm:fast:waveheader:file=tar.wav "http://tar.serverroom.us:9078/" &
#linja me larte e rekordon radion ne fajlin tar.wav me mplayer dhe & e ben skriptin qe te eci ne prapavije

sleep 2h #kjo tregon se per sa koha dua te rekordohet, ate e ndryshon sipas interesit, psh 1h, 15m, 45s e keshtu

kill $! # kjo e ndalon programin pas 2 oresh dhe ti do kesh nje file tar.wav ne direktorine tende

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
#permiresimi i zerit duke perdorur programin sox
sox tar.wav -n stat > stats 2>&1 || exit 1
VOL=$(grep 'Volume' stats | sed 's/^.*[ \t]//')
sox -v $VOL tar.wav tari.wav || exit 1
#heqim fajlin tar.wav se sna duhet me
rm tar.wav
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

#le ta kthejme tar.wav ne tar.mp3. kodi si me poshte
for i in *.wav; do
if [ -e "$i" ]; then
tar=`basename "$i" .wav`
lame -h -b 192 "$i" "$tar.mp3"
fi
done
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
#kodi qe te pastrojme fajlet qe sna duhen me, linja me siper te ndihmon ti dallosh etapat gjithashtu e vonon pak procesin sa te behen gati fajlat per opsionin e ri.

rm *.wav stat

#fundi

edhe kaq, tani gati eshte, mjafton te besh te fmshmen ./mplscript dhe bam e ke fajlin e mp3 gati.


hapi tjeter do jet se si do ta bejem programin ose scriptin qe kemi shkruar qe te filloje ne nje ore :majmun duke kercyer: in te caktuar ne nje dite te caktuar, keshtu qe ndersa ne fleme gjume, programi qe kemi qef ta degjojme rekordohet dhe behet gati per ne.
Kjo eshte e mira e linuxit se duke u marre me keto gjera argetohesh, te hyn krimbi per tu bere kurioz dhe eksplorues, ne kundershtim me windows ku cdo gje eshte e mcefur dhe merzituese.
Tani nese ka ndonje elspert linux ketu, le te futet dhe te thote kodin e cron pershembull per te rekorduar programin Rikoshet ne TAR cdo dite ne ora 12 pa u lodhur ne.
Ta
Koli

----------

